# help!!!



## Jason Lattimer (Dec 27, 2008)

I found a 13" 6kw hub motor on the Kelly Controller website that says it is good for 130kph at 72 volts. I hope it is good for 1000 pounds, because that is what it will be pushing.


----------



## airfocem18 (Jan 14, 2009)

yea but no where on there does it say capacity.. im trying to push a very light weight vehicle. possible construct myself. and no more than two people at 200 pounds each.. i figure my frame will be around 200 pounds itself. ( like a go cart size) i figure a 1000 pounds to be safe.. ( batteries and motor) i want to go around 40 mph


----------



## airfocem18 (Jan 14, 2009)

http://www.evmotors.com.au/products/appguide.html found it .. sorry..


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

airfocem18 said:


> yea but no where on there does it say capacity.. im trying to push a very light weight vehicle. possible construct myself. and no more than two people at 200 pounds each.. i figure my frame will be around 200 pounds itself. ( like a go cart size) i figure a 1000 pounds to be safe.. ( batteries and motor) i want to go around 40 mph


 Hi,
I have a gokart that probably weighs 425LBS with me in it.
It will go 35mph and get to that speed very quickly. I could
change the sprocket ratio and get a higher speed (with the 
cost of losing the quick acceleration) 
The motor I'm using is 2 hp, 28v, 65 amp, and I'm using 48volts
as the power source.
So that might give you a reference point. Also golfcarts might be in the 1000 lb range, 
check what hp motors they use. 
Do you need the acceleration. (spinning the wheels is the fun part!)
Care to be a little more specific about 
what type of vehicle your building?
I added a picture of my cart.
Mike


----------



## Georgia Tech (Dec 5, 2008)

Qmavam said:


> Hi,
> I have a gokart that probably weighs 425LBS with me in it.
> It will go 35mph and get to that speed very quickly. I could
> change the sprocket ratio and get a higher speed (with the
> ...


 
Hey !! thats a slick looking deal you got there with that go Kart...please tell a litttle more about it!!
What kind of motor is that? what type of controller? Any youtube vidieos?? Man I would love to see this in action!!


----------



## Qmavam (Aug 17, 2008)

Georgia Tech said:


> Hey !! thats a slick looking deal you got there with that go Kart...please tell a litttle more about it!!
> What kind of motor is that? what type of controller? Any youtube vidieos?? Man I would love to see this in action!!


 Ya mean your asking me to brag about my gokart!!
Oh, OK I will.








I bought an old (1963) gokart that was in good condition.
Took off the McCulloch ICE engine. Since it is an old gokart I
didn't want modify the frame in case anyone ever wants to put it back to original.
I got the 2 hp, 28 volt, 2600 rpm, Baldor motor from a friend, it was off of
a lift of some type. It was junk to him, a thing of beauty to me!
I picked up an Alltrax NPX4834 controller from Craigslist, I would probaby get the 
AXE series if I was buying new, but I got the NPX for $100.
I got the solenoid from a local golfcart shop and ordered the potbox online. 
To start I decided on a top speed of 25mph, using tire OD and motor rpm
I calculated a gear ratio. I used a 1 to 3 ratio. I got my sprockets from McMaster-Carr.
I mounted a voltmeter and an amp meter on the dash. I also put a safety
push off switch to deenergize the solenoid in case of a problem.
I have used junkyard batteries that I got for $25, the picture only shows three batteries, I now have a fourth. My future plan is to get 4 #27 deepcycle batteries from Sam's. I bought a 48 volt battery charger off of Ebay, shipped from Taiwan. Made by this company.
http://www.kipoint.com.tw/
I did have some problems with my motor connections when I started. The motor is a compound wound motor and I didn't know what to do with the shunt field. I got it worked out though. If you get just a plain series motor
you won't have my problems.
A couple of weeks ago I took the gokart to where the motor donor was working, (a large concrete parking lot) to let him drive it. It always draws a 
crowd so several people took it for a ride. The last guy was big and when he took off a plume of white smoke errupted, It turned out all the teeth
were stripped off of the motor sprocket! I knew the sprocket was getting
bad and had a new one on hand, it was a little better sprocket (at least I paid more for it!)
Ok, so what are your wanting to build?
Mike


----------

